# Stage Lights



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm tasked with lighting up a stage for band performances. The stage is outdoors and will simply consist of a raised concrete platform. What should I do? Should I rig up a few metal halide flood lights on the corners? Should I put them in the front only to illuminate the band?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

No way. Build or rent a dimmer rack. Use plenty of color, lasers and pyro.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

:no: we're shooting for simple and cheap here


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> we're shooting for simple and cheap here


Oh I got this...










:jester::laughing: 

I'd say some MH's on the corners on poles, more vandal proof that way too.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Raised colored par lamps on bell boxes connected with SO to a slider dimmer bank with tap on and off could be built within budget. 
The MH will need re-strike time, if they turn off for any reason.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Oh I got this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously I would go with very large quartz fixtures if all they are looking for is 'light' not stage lighting. I bet at some point someone will want instant on.

http://www.rabweb.com/product_detail.php?product=QF1500


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeez, you guys are too 'new-school'................


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, this is weird ...

Before I saw this post ....



The Lightman said:


> No way. Build or rent a dimmer rack. Use plenty of color, lasers and pyro.


 ..... I had been thinking about making a crack about him not being the LD for The TSO.:laughing:

Then this...



The Lightman said:


> Raised colored par lamps on bell boxes connected with SO to a slider dimmer bank with tap on and off could be built within budget.


I used groups of red, green, blue, & clear par 38s wired back to standard 1500 watt wall dimmers. It was to light up an indoor water fall at a banquet hall. It worked great, the bride could adjust the color to her taste.





> The MH will need re-strike time, if they turn off for any reason.


And again we are thinking the same ......... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Seriously I would go with very large quartz fixtures if all they are looking for is 'light' not stage lighting. I bet at some point someone will want instant on.


Yeah maybe. I personally have a dislike of quartz, too maintenance intensive for some people's tastes too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah maybe. I personally have a dislike of quartz, too maintenance intensive for some people's tastes too.


I agree with you 100%. Quartz sucks for most things, like using it for site lighting is a really stupid choice. But to light a stage they could be just the thing as they are easily dimable.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> I'm tasked with lighting up a stage for band performances. The stage is outdoors and will simply consist of a raised concrete platform. What should I do? Should I rig up a few metal halide flood lights on the corners? Should I put them in the front only to illuminate the band?


what type of band? If its just for a concert band then metal handle. you want bright white light. If a rock band then you want something you can gel and dim with a dimer pack you can get cheepish DMX ones. you can use metal handle but they are a pita to gel. you might what to invest in some cheep stage can lights.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

*Cheap price, looks professional*

Go here:

http://www.cheaplights.com/cart/page21.html

and scroll down to the middle of the page, there are cans for around $15 each. 

Perfect for what the OP seeks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Either RAB or RUUD (I forget which one, and I'm too lazy to look it up) sells a bar that you can screw 8 PAR lamp holders into and mount on a Bell box. I used one to light a sign in a town that only permitted Edison base incandescent sign lighting.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

How about some cheap track lighting with a bunch of par 38's mounted on unistrut


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah but I don't see where these are rated for outdoor use


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

oops, outdoors huh!! I'd still stick with par 38's and maybe flood light sockets on bell boxes mounted to unistrut. All of this could be reused if this is a one time affair


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Did anyone bother to read my last post? 



> Go here:
> 
> http://www.cheaplights.com/cart/page21.html
> 
> ...


For the price, you are way ahead and it will look great. One model they sell even includes the bulb at that $15 price. See part #120-P38BI-J

Think about the cost of parts for sockets, bell boxes, bulbs, wire and labor and you'll end up spending a hell of a lot more than the $15.....and it won't look as good. 

The internet is your friend people.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Did anyone bother to read my last post?



Call the wambulance. :laughing:

Considering he had asked about using a couple of HIDs it seems he only wants 'light' .... not 'lighting'

He also mentioned these will be outside and I doubt any of those cans are wet location rated.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Did anyone bother to read my last post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I thought that's what I was replying to .... I looked at it but not for outdoors


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Call the wambulance. :laughing:
> 
> Considering he had asked about using a couple of HIDs it seems he only wants 'light' .... not 'lighting'
> 
> He also mentioned these will be outside and I doubt any of those cans are wet location rated.


You forgot the wambulance pic. :laughing:

He said "Lighting up a stage" and after years of doing live shows I don't even consider metal halide an option. 

The blurb on the page for those cans doesn't say, but I know that they are available for outdoor use...now are the $15 cans outdoor rated? I'd give the vendor I linked a call before dismissing them. And more importantly.....:



Electron_Sam78 said:


> I thought that's what I was replying to .... I looked at it but not for outdoors


....... Are these intended to be mounted permanently? If so, outdoor rating is very important. If they are to be on stands and removed when not in use, the outdoor rating would not be an issue. 

The PAR cans we used for our lighting rigs in Nor Cal (which cost a LOT more) were not rated outdoor use but they survived years of rain and other exposure. The rig was set up, used for the show, then taken down. 

Is this for a one-off show? If so, get the cheap cans and throw them away afterwards if you want to. If not, then check out some of these sites:


NSI (Leviton) : http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=16204&minisite=10023

Stage Lighting Store: http://www.stagelightingstore.com/S...ghting-Units?gclid=CPPSwYDDrqcCFQlPgwodHkEPBg

Again with a little bit of effort a cost-effective solution using _*proper *_stage lighting instruments can be found.

One fact to consider: for the sake of your client (and to make you look good) get proper instruments (luminares for EC folk) as bands are notoriously anal and fussy about lighting!!


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

mxslick said:


> You forgot the wambulance pic. :laughing:
> 
> He said "Lighting up a stage" and after years of doing live shows I don't even consider metal halide an option.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is permanent lighting for year round ocassional shows. 

Honestly I'm not sure of the scope of this thing if they just want the stage lit up or actual show lights. This isn't for a client it's for my employing organization that owns the property. In the past bands just brought their own stages in with sound and lights of their own. Now we're trying to improve this area with a new stage platform and there's really no one around my job that knows anything about this subject. I was told they just want to light up the stage. I'll try to get a lil more info tomorrow and get back here with the results. As for now I'm just testing the waters of ET to see what some options are. I appreciate all the input.

As far as equipment and wiring methods, do those par 38 lights put out a good spread? Would I have to use several in a row and a few rows to do it nice? Maybe I'll have a stage lighting company put in a proposal...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Yeah this is permanent lighting for year round ocassional shows.
> 
> *Honestly I'm not sure of the scope of this thing if they just want the stage lit up or actual show lights.* <snip>
> 
> As far as equipment and wiring methods, do those par 38 lights put out a good spread? Would I have to use several in a row and a few rows to do it nice? *Maybe I'll have a stage lighting company put in a proposal..*.


Ok, that clears things up a bit. 

First off, the scope of the project is necessary as that will influence a lot of things (how many circuits, placement of recepts/j-boxes, sizes of conduits and conductors, provisions for dimmers if any, etc.) including how many instruments and beam spreads. 

The par38's I linked to use standard bulbs, and can be had in wide (120degree spread) and narrow or spot beams. 

Professional cans (par 46,56,64) cans also have different bulbs depending on intended use. 

If the scope turns out to be anything other than just a general "flood" lighting of the stage space, then having a stage lighting company involved would be a great idea, it will save a lot of headaches (and potential costs). 

If it is just a general flood lighting, suggest you get a single par 38 can to test and see what the bean spread is at the throw distance so you can figure out exactly how many cans you will need.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

With all due respect Sam, this is a job for a "lighting consultant", not a general wireman. Get a consultant to spec the configuration and wire as follows...........


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

76nemo said:


> With all due respect Sam, this is a job for a "lighting consultant", not a general wireman. Get a consultant to spec the configuration and wire as follows...........


I'll definitely go that route if my boss wants to. I'd rather just wire the stuff than try and design it anyway. 

I didn't get a chance to discuss this job today as I was pulled off to work on some other jobs that came up but maybe tomorrow I can get more info


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

I would use some par cans,
and some dimmer packs.
Par cans are standard band lighting pretty much through out the world.
Par 56s can be 300w or 500w.
Par 64s are 1000w.
56s are ok for lighter colors,
But for darker colors 64s will be needed.
And par cans are cheap.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> I'm tasked with lighting up a stage for band performances. The stage is outdoors and will simply consist of a raised concrete platform. What should I do? Should I rig up a few metal halide flood lights on the corners? Should I put them in the front only to illuminate the band?


I used to be a DJ the best thing to do sub out the lighting to professional stage lighting guys that would bring in a bunch of pro scanners that are controlled by a MDX controller. All you would have to do is provide power. Less head aches and a more professional job. Or call a DJ co. and ask them for a price believe or not but it'll probably run about $1500. Plus you expense for all the power you would have to provide them. Where are you located I can hook you up.


----------

